# Igor the Standard Poodle



## bura4

Wow, I can post a thread here 

So, here we go. This is Igor, Volzhskiy Talisman Egor, you can see his pedigree here:
Pedigree: Volzhskiy Talisman Egor

The pedigree is incomplete and I will try to submit the ancestors from the mother's side asap. 

Igor comes from a well known Russian kennel Volzhskiy Talisman, which can be translated as Volga Talisman. He was sold to me as a show puppy and a show dog he is 









By null at 2010-07-22


Here are his parents:

Int CH, Ch Rus, Can, BLR Gordy's DREAM COME TRUE









By null at 2009-06-11


----------



## bura4

And mom:
Alenushka Lebedushka s Millionnogo Mosta


And little Igor









By null at 2009-06-11









By null at 2009-05-22

The breeder was generous enough to offer me the first pick of the litter, and although I had no idea about poodles, I believe I made the right choice


----------



## tintlet

So nice to see him all grown up!!!


----------



## bura4

Soon after arrival









By null at 2009-06-11









By null at 2009-06-11









By null at 2009-06-12









By null at 2009-06-11


----------



## bura4

By null at 2009-06-24









By null at 2009-07-03










By null at 2009-06-29









By null at 2009-07-02


----------



## bura4

By null at 2009-07-20









By null at 2009-08-09









By null at 2009-08-09

At 5 months 









By null at 2009-09-27


----------



## bura4

At 10 months









By null at 2009-11-16

Our first show, in puppy class









By null at 2009-11-27









By null at 2009-11-27









By null at 2009-11-27


----------



## bura4

And some recent pics

Junior handler of the day - with a girl we met at the show - that was a challenge!!









By null at 2010-07-19

And with me - teaching the girl how to stack him 









By null at 2010-07-13










By null at 2010-07-09

Adn one more - from an international show in Lviv. We are running first in the photo.









By null at 2010-05-11


----------



## SusanMallery

He looks like such a happy guy!


----------



## fjm

I love the photo of him all beautiful for the ring, and giving you a kiss!


----------



## faerie

very pretty boy!


----------



## Winnow

He looks very nice  

Congrats on a beautiful boy.

Is this your first poodle ?


----------



## jazzpaw

What a gorgeous dog! He is beautiful


----------



## Birdie

Wow he is beautiful!  What a handsome dog, he grew up nicely.


----------



## cbrand

Wow! Just a lovely, lovely dog. 

Where are you from? His name cracks me up because in English, the name Igor is always associated with the ugly and deformed henchman of an evil scientist. Your Igor is about as far from that as possible.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

I agree, he is just stunning!!! His face is just beautiful. Good for you for showing him yourself! He obviously just loves you. Thanks for sharing the pictures, they made me smile!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

WOW, WOW and WOW!!! What a stunning boy! Truly lovely!!!


----------



## Purley

He is really lovely. Now I want a white one!


----------



## Rockporters

He's beautiful! Enjoy that sweet boy of yours!


----------



## bura4

cbrand said:


> Wow! Just a lovely, lovely dog.
> 
> Where are you from? His name cracks me up because in English, the name Igor is always associated with the ugly and deformed henchman of an evil scientist. Your Igor is about as far from that as possible.



Thank you very much. Now for the Igor thing... I assume you refer to the Igor from Frankenstein?? My Igor's name was.. well. it's a whole story. His name was supposed to be Lantash, because of my ongoing fascination with Stargate. But when I first held that boy in my arms, when I looked into his eyes... You kinda see such things... He was not a sensitive Lantash boy, he was... Thing was, I did not have any other name for my boy... I took his pedigree and my mom said he cannot be EGOR (which is his pedigree name), but this name is pronounced Jegor (as in 'Yes') and there is a name Igor (pronounced as EE-gor) in Polish (which is my native tongue) so we decided to go for it. 




Winnow said:


> He looks very nice
> 
> Congrats on a beautiful boy.
> 
> Is this your first poodle ?



Yes, he is my very first poodle, some two or three years ago I would never imagine I'd have a poodle, not to say a white one, never in this fru fru cut!!


----------



## bura4

bigpoodleperson said:


> I agree, he is just stunning!!! His face is just beautiful. Good for you for showing him yourself! He obviously just loves you. Thanks for sharing the pictures, they made me smile!


Thanks for the kind words, yes, I believe he does love his human family and me in particular, but he is also a naughty boy at times!! I guess he's just young... 

Some more pictures for you.









By null at 2010-07-13









Shot at 2010-07-04









By null at 2010-06-20









By null at 2010-06-16


----------



## bura4

By null at 2010-06-16









By null at 2010-04-27









By null at 2010-04-27




Doctor Frankenstein's assistant 










By null at 2010-05-12


----------



## bura4

And I guess it's time to show you the love of my life, who taught me so much about dogs, late Polish Champion Ariadna Legenda Północy... I had to help her cross the bridge at 12,5 years, a year ago..


----------



## bura4

And some more Igor photos 







































By null at 2010-04-27


----------



## Harley_chik

What a beautiful dog! I'm sorry for the loss of your girl.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva

He is so handsome! Thank you for posting all of the pics - I really enjoy getting to see everyone's dogs!


----------



## SnorPuddel

Igor is fabulous 
Ariadna was a goodlooking gal, and what a happy face


----------



## Karma'sACat

Igor is stunning! So sorry for the loss of your sweet girl, she was gorgeous!


----------



## partial2poodles

Igor just can't take a BAD photo. You are what we all want...to buy our 1st poodle and him be a WINNER. Your series of photos make it look so effortless, relaxed and fun. I'm sure it takes a lot of hard work. Did Igor ever go thru an awkward stage and the agony of coat change? He looks so beautiful at every age.


----------



## bluespoomommy

stunning igor! he is simply breath taking.


----------



## spoospirit

_He is such a handsome boy! I just love the photo where he finally let his hair down...LOL You are so lucky to get such a beautiful poodle your first time around. 

I am sorry for the loss of your heart dog. It takes a lot of love to help a cherished pet over the rainbow bridge. 
_


----------



## jester's mom

What a HANDSOME boy!!! Congrats on such a lovely guy for your first poodle! And your girl sure looks like she was a super sweety. So sad to hear you lost her but great of you to stay by her side to let her go. I am sure you have many lovely memories of her. And many lovely memories to make with Igor!


----------



## wishpoo

*My goodness !!!!! My jaw just dropped - he is just drop dead gorgeous dog !!!!:first: I am really floored LMAO !!!!! *

I guess I better plant to take a trip to Russia LOL  

I love the Igor name : ))) - actually my friend who has a Husky dogs let me name one of his puppies and it was Igor : ))). It is very popular Eastern European name and actually often a name of a major "heartthrobs" in romantic novels LMAO Just funny thing 

All photos are stunning and my favorite one is the one where you sit in a grass and where Igor is giving you a kiss - it is poster-worthy : ))) !!!!!

Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## SECRETO

I havent been on here in a long while now and omg your boy is gorgeous! Love him!


----------



## Poodle Lover

Igor is stunning......awww those Russians!!!


----------



## bura4

Thank you all for your words of recognition, I am really happy you like my boy, it was a great fortune to have him (he was my pick of the litter and the breeder was kind enough to let me have the best pup). Although his temperament is, at times, a challenge, I do cherish every moment we share. 

This time, no pictures,m but some movies.

Puppy times









Our first dogshow, in puppy class, he was 6 months and a week then


----------



## bura4

Some more movies - this time from International dogshow in Lwiw, Ukraine. He was 13 months then.






National show in Radom - still in junior class, and this time Best of Breed






And with his small lady - Junior Handling competition with a girl he just met at the show - her dogs were ill and could not come and she asked me to lend her my treasure - which was a great idea because he loves her!!


----------



## bura4

partial2poodles said:


> Igor just can't take a BAD photo. You are what we all want...to buy our 1st poodle and him be a WINNER. Your series of photos make it look so effortless, relaxed and fun. I'm sure it takes a lot of hard work. Did Igor ever go thru an awkward stage and the agony of coat change? He looks so beautiful at every age.



Hmmm... what do you mean by 'awkward stage"? 
If you mean the time when each part of the dog is growing at its (different) speed, then not really, oh, well, his lower jaw was growing much slower than the upper jaw and we had to clip his baby teeth cause they were making holes in his upper jaw/gums. He is still havinh little moments when his joints click and make noises and I can see he has more muscle on the right side - but HD was checked and he is ok, the exact marking will be done when he is 2 years of age - that is the rule here. I am planning to check his knees, elbows and hips, along with SA, thyroid, eyes and heart. That is what you can check for here. 

As to the coat change, we ARE going through that now... matting like crazy, that's why I changed his clip to continental lion clip... It is not so bad, I mean it's definitely harder than maintaining a Malamute, but hey, he does not shed, that is a nice change  

I bathe him every fortnight (twice a month) and before every show of course, the show preparation together with clipping takes up to 6 hours. I clip him myself, after a groomer ruined his mane hair (she cut them short - almost 10 cm of hair!! I nearly killed her!!) I bought the equipment and decided to do it myself. 

It is not very popular in the US I believe, but oiling the hair helps - I use the light oil either by Laser Lites or Ring 5


----------



## apoodleaday

Igor is a very handsome dog! It sounds like the two of you make a great team. Thanks for sharing all the great pictures.
Your girl was beautiful may she RIP.


----------



## flufflvr

He is very stunning! I enjoyed the pics and vids. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyingduster

absolutely gorgeous!!!! Thanks for all the photos; we LOVE photos here!!! Especially of such stunning subjects!!!!


----------



## poodleholic

In a word, WOW. Igor is STUNNING! Thx so much for all the pictures of that Poodlelicious hunk! lol


----------



## Dogsinstyle

Hi Marta!!!!!
Carole


----------



## amerique2

What a handsome specimen! Thanks for sharing the photos and videos with us. Igor looks like he loves life and is very happy.


----------



## Jennifer J

Hello Marta! How nice to see you and Igor on here. He is one handsome guy!

Jennifer


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle

*I love his Poodle do!*

The very first pic he is so incredibly handsome!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Wow, he's just GORGEOUS!


----------



## bura4

Oh, hi to all poodle people from Yahoo groups too!! Thanks for your comments!!


----------



## Salukie

Igor is the most beautiful, most gorgeous dog ever!!!!  :dance: 

.


----------



## bura4

This weekend on a double CACIB (International) show in Uzghorod, Ukraine, my little big boy Igor won CAJC (with which he finished his junior Ukrainian championship), Best of Breed, and later Best in Show Junior!!! I was so proud, he has never won any place on BIS Junior and this was the last show he is in junior class... When he was running in the BIS ring we got a standing ovation... He is a star 


On the second day, in intermediate class, he won CAC and res. CACIB. 

I am even more happy, because I have been grooming him myself for quite some time now. 










By null at 2010-08-22









By null at 2010-08-22









By null at 2010-08-22


----------



## bura4

By null at 2010-08-23









By null at 2010-08-23


----------



## wishpoo

WOW WOW WOW :beauty::first: !!!!

MAJOR congrats !!!! : ))))

He is really a stunning dog and thanks so much for sharing :typing: Hope to see more of the two of you in near future again :star:: )))) !!!!


----------



## Reesmom

He's gorgeous!!! Congratulations.


----------



## cbrand

Fabulous pigment! Just a really lovely dog.


----------



## partial2poodles

Looks like a lovely day there. I love your stunning red outfit and poodle pin. Gorgeous dog.


----------



## amerique2

Congratulations! Love to see more photos of Igor.


----------



## spoospirit

_So many FABULOUS photos of a dog that just can't take a bad one!! Thanks for sharing them. Major congrats on the wins!_


----------



## bura4

Another international show, this time in Poland, brought another victory

Igor got exc., CAC, CACIB, Best Male, and BOB. I was happy but his behaviour was very very bad, he was nervous and at the same time playing and jumping and would not let me stack him. Well, he's just young 










By null at 2010-09-05









By null at 2010-09-05









By null at 2010-09-05


----------



## bura4




----------



## bura4




----------



## amerique2

Igor is so handsome! Congratulations! I see the different sizes together--how are they judged there?


----------



## bura4

amerique2 said:


> Igor is so handsome! Congratulations! I see the different sizes together--how are they judged there?


These were the finals - Best Of Group IX. All sizes are judged separately here.


----------



## bura4

We have another brag  On the internetional show in Kielce, Poland, Igor won Best of Opposite, CAC, CACIB.









By null at 2010-11-15









By null at 2010-11-15









By null at 2010-11-15


----------



## bura4

By null at 2010-11-15









By null at 2010-11-15










Shot at 2010-11-15


----------



## cavon

What a beautiful dog!!


----------



## wishpoo

Congrats on you contiguous wins :first:

Igor is just a magnificent dog : )))) !

Thanks for sharing !!!! :act-up:


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

very pretty dog! i love looking at the pictures


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

He is breathtaking!!!


----------



## bura4

We've been gone AWOL but we're back  So, I'd like to wish you all a happy New Year!!!










Shot at 2010-12-23










Shot at 2010-12-23










Shot at 2010-12-23


----------



## bura4

Shot at 2010-12-19










Shot at 2010-12-19










Shot at 2010-12-19


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

very pretty!


----------



## bura4

Some new Igor's photos











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bura4

Shot at 2011-02-12


----------



## Pamela

he is just beautiful! and so precious! love poodles!


----------



## Pamela

awww I love the one with the braids and santa hat!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

He is lovely! He has a wonderful topline!


----------



## Dallasminis

What a magnificent creature! I have so enjoyed these pictures...looking forward to seeing some more of him...


----------



## bura4

Thanks, he is a sweetheart. A naughty one so to say 











Shot at 2011-02-13










Shot at 2011-02-13










Shot at 2011-02-13




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AgilityIG

very nice!!! he is just gorgeous!!


----------



## bura4

A few more from a recent show










Shot at 2011-02-25









By null at 2011-02-25









By null at 2011-02-25










By null at 2011-02-25


----------



## bura4

Shot at 2011-02-25










By null at 2011-02-25










By null at 2011-02-25


And Junior Handling competition










Shot at 2011-02-25


----------



## bura4

By null at 2011-02-25









Shot at 2011-02-25










By null at 2011-02-25










By null at 2011-02-25


----------



## CharismaticMillie

He is gorgeous!

I was drawn to his beautiful, long legs, his nice tuck-up and his awesome rear!!


----------



## bura4

By null at 2011-02-25










Shot at 2011-02-25



And a miniature I groom and handle (5 months old in baby class)









Shot at 2011-02-25










By null at 2011-02-25


----------



## bura4

Shot at 2011-02-25









By null at 2011-02-25










By null at 2011-02-25










Shot at 2011-02-23


----------



## bura4

ChocolateMillie said:


> He is gorgeous!
> 
> I was drawn to his beautiful, long legs, his nice tuck-up and his awesome rear!!


Oh, well, everyone likes something else  His rear was so much better in the summer, now due to the snow and slippery we limit his exercise and his muscles are much worse than they used to be. But yes, he is a handsome young man, ekhm... dog


----------



## sandooch

Stunning pictures of them both! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

He is a beautiful boy! Love the longer tail!


----------



## Aireal

bura4 said:


> And I guess it's time to show you the love of my life, who taught me so much about dogs, late Polish Champion Ariadna Legenda Północy... I had to help her cross the bridge at 12,5 years, a year ago..



what a good looking malamute!!! both your boys are absolultly stunning


----------



## bura4

It's been a while since I last posted, but here is some update. 

Igor finished his Polish and Ukrainian championship. It takes one CACIB from another country to finish his International Championship. He still is a very young and with no chest boy though  Yet, it is the way this line develops, they say. He still is a crazy boy, looking for his 'mom' in the least appropriate moments (like in the middle of junior handling competitions LOL). He's been having some incontinence problems (in his sleep) but the issue is being treated and I do hope he will be fine soon. I just got the results from our vets, bloodwork was perfect so it is likely to be just an infection (the urine culture is being done). 

I have been grooming him myself for the last 12 months and I do believe I have improved since last year  No, sorry, I meant I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELF  

When I started thinking of getting myself a poodle I was so worried I would not be able to groom him well, now I believe I am almost there. 

Anyway, here are some pictures of my boy. Sorry for the quality of some of them. 










Shot at 2011-06-25










Shot at 2011-06-25










Shot at 2011-06-19


----------



## bura4

Shot at 2011-06-12










Shot at 2011-06-12











Shot at 2011-06-10










Shot at 2011-06-10










Shot at 2011-05-22


----------



## bura4

Shot at 2011-05-16










Shot at 2011-05-16










Shot at 2011-05-16










Shot at 2011-05-16


----------



## bura4

With his half sister (also from Volzhskiy Talisman kennel)










Shot at 2011-05-11










Shot at 2011-05-11










Shot at 2011-05-11


----------



## bura4

And some photos from a show in Lviv, Ukraine.









Shot at 2011-05-09










Shot at 2011-05-09










Shot at 2011-05-09










Shot at 2011-05-09










Shot at 2011-05-09


----------



## littlestitches

He is beautiful!

Paula


----------



## Princess Dollie

Igor is beautiful as always! Thank so much for the pics. 

I do like the pics of his sister in a scandi (really don't know what else to call it). That's the trim I would like to put my 14 month old Dollie in in a few years from now. She's in a Miami now.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Very nice!


----------



## whitepoodles

Bura4:

You have a beautiful boy there and he matured nicely. Good luck with him.


----------



## spoofly

He's very beautiful. His tail!!


----------



## bura4

His tail is only a little bit docked, in Russia it is still possible, in EU it is forbidden.


----------



## faerie

he's stunning.


----------



## bura4

A small update - my boys having fun in the garden


My boys having fun in the garden - YouTube


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

ADORABLE!!! They seem to have a beautiful relationship.


----------



## petitpie

Igor is beautiful! Enjoyed garden play video.


----------



## KidWhisperer

I love how the two of them can communicate easily and joyfully without any words. With adults, this is often a lost art.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I LOVE the video!! I hope my future kids and my poodles have such a close bond.


----------



## tokipoke

I love the playfulness! I also love that this boy will grow up thinking that THIS is what poodles are supposed to look like! Continental and all! Love it, poodles are not frou frou, they are regular dogs with awesome hair do's!


----------



## sillyspoo

Beautiful!!!!! Loved the video and all the wonderful pictures!


----------



## bura4

I have come to brag again  

No pictures this time.

I just received great news from an ortho vet - Igor is HD A/A and ED 0/0 

I am soooo happy and relieved 

More health tests pending


----------



## bura4

A quick update... We are growing hair for the Scandinavian puppy clip or second puppy clip... Hope the hair will grow till May's World Dog show in Budapest!!! And we are doing obedience with the crazy poodle too!!


----------



## Vixen

What a beautiful boy! I love his new look, what a neat cut.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Igor is beautiful & brilliant! You got it all when you made him your pick...hope you do well in Budapest, so exciting!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

WOW, there nothing more to say, just WOW!!!


----------



## Zmyjka

So adorable and masculine boy! I really love dogs from Volzhskiy Talisman 

This was best dog what I have ever seen: memory


----------



## bura4

Zmyjka said:


> So adorable and masculine boy! I really love dogs from Volzhskiy Talisman
> 
> This was best dog what I have ever seen: memory


Yes, Bond was a great dog. In fact, when I was choosing a puppy he was also available and I was considering buying Bond instead... Such a shame he's gone...


----------



## Zmyjka

Yeah, he was really stunning. And his sister is going to have a puppies 

štìòata puppies


----------



## bura4

Yes, she is going to have pups. I just wonder what colour they will be


----------



## Salukie

I love Igor!


----------



## outwest

bura4 said:


> Yes, Bond was a great dog. In fact, when I was choosing a puppy he was also available and I was considering buying Bond instead... Such a shame he's gone...


It looks like he was only 3, what happened? He was beautiful!


----------



## pudel luv

outwest said:


> It looks like he was only 3, what happened? He was beautiful!


The website states _viral pneumonia_.

_He was a beautiful dog!_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Zmyjka said:


> So adorable and masculine boy! I really love dogs from Volzhskiy Talisman
> 
> This was best dog what I have ever seen: memory


Bond was my girl Journey's sire. What a beautiful dog he was. His loss will be felt all over Europe in the world of Poodles. Sissi and Dark Shark's upcoming litter is very exciting. I think they will have apricots and blacks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

sorry...double post


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

outwest said:


> It looks like he was only 3, what happened? He was beautiful!


He was 3 1/2 and he came home from the world show ill and did not recover. Rallied a few times but did not make it. Needless to say his owner, Jitka Pizurova was beyond devastated. So many dreams dashed with his loss.


----------



## bura4

Yes, I loved Bondik too!! 

How is your winter, by the way?? We had the first sunny day this winter today


----------



## CT Girl

I don't know how I missed this thread. I have just read all 13 pages and I am hungry for more Igor pictures. My favorite video was him playing with your son. Love your beautiful garden. It is cold here too. Snow on the ground and 10F.


----------



## organza.evidence

Igor is so beautiful boy,congratulations with all victories and your grooming!!!


----------



## bura4

Thank you all... Yes, Igor is a sweet boy. We went to an agility seminar yesterday... It took him half a day to gain his brain back after the initial excitement with all the dogs, horses etc... But the second run he was a star!! Wish I had a movie to show you, but I;m affraid the lady who was filming got only his initial crazy running around 

Ok, more photos will follow, though I am not taking much lately, the dark and gloomy winter days are not so encouraging. 

As to shows - I am beginning to worry his leg hair will not grow enough till may's World Dog Show...


----------



## bura4

And a movie  Igor playing with his leash


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Ahhhhh...what a joyful boy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Hahahaha! Great video! Beautiful Spoo!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

So sweet! I've always adored Igor! He reminds me of my boy.


----------



## jazzipoodle

Igor is such a beautiful dog. He's smart, happy, and such fun to watch! You're lucky to have such a wonderful dog.


----------



## bura4

I know, I know.... If only he did not get sooo overly excited when he sees other dogs... 

I am beginning to worry his hind legs coat will not grow long enough for the World dog show... It's just 3 months left...


----------



## bura4

Igor had a bath today! Tomorrow there is a show in our city - he will not be shown, only in the junior handling and agility show  Hope he will be manageable and will not get crazy over the dogs and people...

Dirty Igor just after our morning walk


----------



## CT Girl

He still looks gorgeous even when dirty. I wish my poodle was that relaxed when getting bathed.


----------



## bura4

We had a nice walk today with Igor


----------



## bura4




----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Great photos. Especially #2 of the latest batch!


----------



## CT Girl

He looks amazing and his coat looks nice and lush. It looks like he had a blast at the park.


----------



## AngelsMommy

I just have to say haha! Your Igor reminded me of the looks that I got from My Mpoo when I bathed her! She LOVED her bath and almost any water anywhere was fair game to go rollicking. Which got her more baths, which she had fun in! It was a cycle she replayed as often as she could, lol. 

I have been blessed with dogs that adore water and so baths are fun and not a fight. My Angel is a real blessing, with her being a standard I am glad she loves baths and grooming as well.

Good luck with the Worlds. I think the coat should be ready, Angel grew that much coat in less than three months. It was the protein when I switched her to from what she was on when I got her to her Prey model Raw. She even doubled her amount of hair in the bargain. So I know with the care you give your baby, it will be good.


----------



## bura4

Thanks so much!! I am currently testing K9Competition products on him. I hope they will make drying faster cause I'm dying after every bath! 

I have some old photos I decided to put here 




















































Old ones. The judge tried to prove Igor is overgrown and needs to be disqualified. She was very upset to find his height is within the standard's limits


----------



## bura4

Some more... not sure I haven't posted them here yet...


----------



## bura4




----------



## bura4




----------



## bura4




----------



## AngelsMommy

I loove the new "old" pics! lol Especially the one with Igor in your arms! I do that with my Angel and I am happy to know that others do the same with their spoos. She loves it when I do that, but everyone gives me a hard time when I do it! But she is my baby. :angel:


----------



## bura4

A new batch of photos - Igor and a girl who will work with him for her Junior Handling competition.








And in his bath yesterday


----------



## bura4




----------



## faerie

He is so happy and joyful!


----------



## bura4

Indeed, he is a bundle of joy, even though he is already a 4 year old 

Now a few movies 










And my attempt to stack him


----------



## Bunny

Igor is just gorgeous! Such a happy dog, too. His focus on his handler (you or the junior, but especially you) is incredible. In the first junior handler video, a man goes walking by in the background, but Igor pays him no attention at all.


----------



## bura4

A quick update... We had a rally-o trial last weekend. We went there after a two day obedience seminar. We were late. We managed only to get the boy out of the car and we had to go for it... And during our trial there was a flyball competition... and Igor has never ever seen madness like this... He was soooo distracted! We got the last place, 193/200 points. Not happy with his performance, but he needs much more experience to work up to his abilities in such distractions! 

Some photos we got via FB:


----------



## bura4

And a movie too:


----------



## Lou

what a gorgeous poodle!!!! love love love Igor!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

I think he is a great poodle, thank you so much for letting us all be a little part of the fun. I love seeing your pictures. Again thank you.


----------



## lily cd re

Congratulations. Despite the less than ideal conditions of jumping out of the car straight into the ring, barking flyball dogs you did a good job. He gives you nice attention while heeling. I am sure you will continue to have success and to get the panache you want to boot.


----------



## Zmyjka

Poor boy. It's not easy to work when dogs nearby are barking and running.


----------



## rjen

I love the way he is so focused


----------



## Qarza

Ivor is simply handsome. A joy to watch.


----------



## bura4

Yes, we have a lot to work on, and he needs to get socialised with those unexpected flyball-like things  It's just not so easy - I live in a quiet place and we attend every possible event to get him used to loud city life. Last week we attended a Nordic Walking event, and he did quite well. He gets excited very easily and it is hard for him to master his own emotions...


----------



## Lene

I have just read through all 16 pages, and your poodle is absolutely gorgeous...

Congratulations on all your wins and non-wins (participation is the important thing)...


----------



## MTWaggin

Indeed a VERY lovely boy!


----------



## bura4

Sorry I haven't written anything about the WDS but I just couldn't make myself sit and write a novel  Ok, in brief, I was really happy to be there. Even though my poodle boy looked like a village idiot as compared to the sprayed-up dolls... But hey, we got Exc 3 out of 4 dogs in champion class, so not bad at all!! Ok, I was affraid that we may get a 'very good' or worse, because truth is, his leg hair is NOT grown, even now.

We arrived there at 7 a.m. and had enough time to take him into the ring and do some obedience training - but he was soooooooooo distracted I feared his mad-self may turn on again. Ooops, that wouldn't be good...

When we entered the ring and I saw those beautifully groomed, sprayed up dogs, behaving like little statues I thought "ok, even if we're disqualified, you need to lose with grace." And one thought kept playing in my mind "please don't hump on the jugde, don't even try " LOL


But when our turn came, Igor was a real sweetheart! He wouldn't stand like the other dogs, but allowed the judge check him out without wiggling and withoug the need to wrestle with him  He just stood still, and wag his tail during the judge's examination and everytime the judge came closer! It was so sweet! I know he is not like those super champions, but he is my absolutely gorgeous and beloved monster!!  And I loved the fact that he, unlike the rest of the dogs, showed the judge he is actually enjoying the whole show thing. My sweet people loving creature!!


Some pics:






















































So, that would be it. Unfortunately, two weeks after the WDS it turned that we brought some bug from the show and I had to put him on antibiotics because he was having fever, coughing and making my life miserable by constantly demanding that I hold his paw. Honestly, he had 40 degrees fever (Celsius of course) and chills and coughing and nothing worked. We gave him Convenia and it worked like a charm. Hope to be able to join the agility course next month - we had to give up everything - I don't want to risk other dogs' health by taking him to a show or a trial. Well, we missed the rally trial we hoped to finish our R1 rally championship. Well, there will be other trials!!


----------



## bura4

As I promised my boy, after the WDS I clipped his hair much shorter, but I waited two weeks, and in the meantime we went to a show of the 9th group - and we won BOB & 2nd BISS POODLE. 

Here is my boy Igor at the show:








































After that show, actually 10 minutes after we left the ring, I clipped him shorter  Can you believe he is 4 kilos lighter??


----------



## bura4

So, in this shorter version we attended another show last Sunday and Igor again won BOB and 2nd in group. And the judge loved his new clip and said he is very ellegant and very sporty. She was also delighted to hear he is not only a show dog but that we also do sports. 













































And somewhere between the shows Igor got a treat - my friend asked me to take care of her dog while she's on a trip to Greece - so we had a mini poodle for two weeks. Igor was delighted! He surprised me a lot, but maybe I will write about it tomorrow!

Just a quick pic of the two


----------



## Qarza

He is super gorgeous in my eyes no matter how he is clipped.


----------



## CT Girl

We have missed Igor. He does look stunning no matter what the coat but I must confess I love his show coat. Those ribbons are stacking up, congratulations! He looks very confident at the shows and he looks so happy with his new mini friend.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So very good to hear/see Igor again! He's still a gorgeous boy! I absolutely love how he adores you and you adore him and that he means more to you than just a ribbon! Keep on posting photos of you & he!


----------



## bura4

Again a nwe batch of photos, this time agility related! We were on a meeting of informal Facebook group of dog people. One of our friends located 80 km from us has her own agility track so we meet at her place. Igor was a star first trying to hump everyone and later getting into two fights (he was attacked by aussie female who seemingly has a problem with dogs) and it took only my verbal command for him to stop and step back. He later got acquainted with agility obstacles (never seen those before) and in about third try he was soo ok with them he'd run at full speed. We took time to work on the zones and since I don't intend to compete in agility we devoted time to obedience training and teaching him to think while doing the agility obstacles.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Great pictures! Wow! Looks like he had no problem at all getting into agility mode! Congrats on your latest show win too! Igor is a beautiful boy!


----------



## jazzipoodle

Igor is such a beautiful dog. I especially liked the picture of him coming out of the tunnel.


----------



## lily cd re

As always your pictures are great. I do agility too, but often work on obedience training while at agility trials. I think most of the agility people think it is pretty strange!


----------



## liljaker

Great looking poodle! Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos, too. I like the one of him looking adoringly at you. You must be very proud!!!


----------



## bura4

Since you liked the pics, some more will come :act-up:


----------



## bura4

And here's my boy at recent Rally-o trial where we won 5th place :angel: And graduated to Advanced class :adore:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I just went through every page of your thread again. You and Igor are a fabulous team. I love your candidness about what a monkey he is at times. He is a truly beautiful boy! I love the very last picture you posted. he does love his Mom!


----------



## KellyL

Gorgeous photos and that last one...love it!


----------



## Carrie-e

Ha ha! A big poodle hug! Love it! It looks very wet there,you must have had wet paw prints all over you after that but I bet you didn't mind!


----------



## bura4

Carrie-e said:


> Ha ha! A big poodle hug! Love it! It looks very wet there,you must have had wet paw prints all over you after that but I bet you didn't mind!



LOL!! No, I didn't mind, we were already wet all over, the trial was in the pouring rain :aetsch:


----------



## lily cd re

Congratulations on your title! Do you have the same rule as in US with novice on leash and advanced/excellent off leash? I was so happy to get rid of the leash when we got to advanced. No more worries about points off for tight leashes.


----------



## ItzaClip

Drool drool droolly droolertons over his groom!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bura4

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations on your title! Do you have the same rule as in US with novice on leash and advanced/excellent off leash? I was so happy to get rid of the leash when we got to advanced. No more worries about points off for tight leashes.


Yes, the rules are simmilar, off leash and slightly different tasks in Advanced. Thanks for the congrats, we are still working on his being a monkey around other dogs, but I hope one day we will conquer that too!!


----------



## bura4




----------



## Lou

He is magnificently gorgeous!!!
Wonderful pictures!! Thanks for sharing
How tall/heavy is he? He looks like a big boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bura4

Lou said:


> He is magnificently gorgeous!!!
> Wonderful pictures!! Thanks for sharing
> How tall/heavy is he? He looks like a big boy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is 62 cm tall and about 23 kilos.


----------



## Lou

Nice size!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip

bura4 said:


> He is 62 cm tall and about 23 kilos.


Only 24", and 50#. he does have presence in pics and looks bigger.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sookster

Love your thread on Igor! He's really handsome. I love that he's poodley and elegant but very boyish looking at the same time. He's got that mischievous grin that I see all too often in my boy. Congrats on your recent accomplishments together! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## bura4

Some more pics for Igor's fans here  Taken during our recent training session.


----------



## bura4




----------



## bura4




----------



## bura4




----------



## bura4




----------



## jazzipoodle

Great pictures of a beautiful dog!


----------



## Ciscley

Ooh, thanks for those.


----------



## bura4

Some more pictures of Igor. We are having very hot weather now - 38 degrees Celsius ain the morning!!
I need to clip more of his coat off because he gets overheated too easily...


----------



## RedPoppy

Igor is beautiful!


----------



## bura4

I told you guys I am planning to put Igor in T clip - and so I did!! I mean almost!! His ears stay and after our next show I am clipping his tail, but the ears stay as thet are. 

Here is my boy:


----------



## bura4




----------



## bura4

*And some of my boy 'live'
*







*Some heeling *








*&recall work*


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OUTSTANDING!!!!!! I love how focused he is on watching your every move and with a smile on his beautiful face the whole time!!!!!!


----------



## bura4




----------



## bura4




----------



## lily cd re

Congratulations! Igor clearly is the best of the best in that group.


----------



## LEUllman

Such a wonderful clip. Why, oh why can't poodles be shown in something like that here in the US? (AKC, I'm talking to you!)


----------



## lily cd re

Yes, wouldn't that be nice if we could show them in a clip like that for AKC.


----------



## Sweetp

LEUllman said:


> Such a wonderful clip. Why, oh why can't poodles be shown in something like that here in the US? (AKC, I'm talking to you!)


Absolutely, I agree!


----------



## Sweetp

Bura4, Igor is stunning! Beautiful spoo!


----------



## P2alix

Congrats Igore is truly beautiful such a presence


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bura4




----------



## lily cd re

You have a lovely retrieve, very nice heeling and fabulous attention. Your yard is very pretty too. I am also glad to know I am not the only person whose neighbors must look out the window at what goes on in the yard and wonder what the heck it is all about.


----------



## bura4

Thanks!! We don't devote too much time to training and the results are, well, according to the time we spend practising


----------



## bura4

We had a nice walk with local trainers and dogs that take part in their training. It was lovely, Igor was nicely focused but at the end he was attacked by a schnauzer and he had to have his ear stitched... 12 stitches. Thus we were unable to take part in the obedience competition in our city...

Here are some pics:













And here is my baby in a snood to prevent from shaking his head.


----------



## bura4

And two days ago, he is not shaking head or anything.


----------



## bura4




----------



## lily cd re

So sorry to hear the hike ended badly. but glad to see you are able to think of the good parts of the day. I hope Igor's ear is healing well and that you can start growing out his lovely feathers soon.


----------



## jettabaz

What a gorgeous boy!! 

I hope he heals quickly and that he doesn't have any lasting effects from his run in with the other dog.


----------



## bura4

Igor's ear heals quickly and there is no truma on his part, he is a strong boy, you know  The next day he was as usual, all friendliness & a playful thing  

I was hoping we can remove his stitches today but the flesh is still too fresh so not yet. But we had a very nice evening together with my boys


----------



## bura4

A few update photos: we changed Igor's cli to T clip but we are coming back to his former trim now.


----------



## bura4




----------



## jazzipoodle

Great photos of the handsome Igor!


----------



## Lou

I'm so sorry Igor got hurt by this mean schnauzer, things like this make me so mad and sad, but Igor looks great!!! He seems happy and seems to be healing really well! I wish you all the best. Hope he is 100% back to normal soon soon! Thanks for the awesome pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bura4

Hi folks, I just wanted to share great news!! Yesterday we took part in an obedience trial, part of the national Obedience Cup. Class zero of course  We did not get too many points due to my mistake with the leash (forbidden to hold it in hand during the stay exercise) and we only got a 'very good' mark, but hey that was our debut! Of course stress made its mark and Igor (who is not at all ready to compete) was occasionally doing the zoomies, but we did it! And we won a cup for the best heeling in class zero!! 6 dogs competed, only one got 'excellent' and we were third in the final classification! I am proud of my boy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykFlCe9x6_4



And some recent photos too


----------



## bura4




----------



## Lou

Congrats Igor!!!!!!! I missed seeing your wonderful pictures!! 

I'm happy for you 2 !! Well done!!! 

He has the most incredibly beautiful walk !!! And heel!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Congratulations on that! I think you and Igor both look great and did great! Nationals are stressful. Lily and I just were at AKC Rally Nationals, although I thought I was pretty calm, Lily seemed stressed by how much bigger a venue it was than even our normal big shows we go to. But we had fun even though we didn't do as well as I would have hoped for.


----------



## bura4

Thanks guys! I am posting two more pics, from the trial


----------



## patk

he really looked quite magnificent in the video. thanks for sharing.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Igor is a beautiful boy and he carries himself well!


----------



## bura4

Thank you all for nice comments, we did great, but the fact that I made a mistake that cost us 10 penalty points still makes me mad. Oh well, there is another trial next month. 

Anyway we wanted to wish you all a Happy Easter


----------



## lily cd re

Happy easter to you too. Don't beat yourself up for your mistake. I think most of the mistakes that Lily and I have really start with me, but I try hard to let go of them so I don't carry my concerns to the next trial.


----------



## charleygirl

Absolutely beautiful - enjoyed your pictures!! how much does he weigh?


----------



## bura4

charleygirl said:


> Absolutely beautiful - enjoyed your pictures!! how much does he weigh?



Oh, well, now it's about 59 lbs, but he should weigh like 55 lbs. He is 24,4 in at the shoulder. He is a big boy  But at the Wordl Dog show he was the smallest in champion class... 

Anyway, we had a great day here today!!! First we went to a nearby castle & park to shoot some photos 








And later we visited firends and did some training there


----------



## bura4

A few shots from our last busy weekend. We had a fun agility show, did some obedience and later some protection basics. Igor seems to love the agitator


----------



## bura4




----------



## lily cd re

I love the pics of Igor with all of the GSDs. Lily's companion dog, Peeves, is a GSD. We go every year to his breeder's for a barbeque. Lily has a blast, even though some of the new GSD owners each year initially feel sorry for her, they quickly realize that she ends up running the show. They like to chase her, but she is so much faster and a better broken field runner that they never actually catch her. Although this isn't the best picture of Lily it gets the idea across. Peeves is the GSD with the ball.


----------



## bura4

Another update! Since the last obedience trial we've been working on his people relationships and baecuse of the protection work we upped his confidence enough to try another obedience trial. First we took part in a mock obedience competition organised by some ppl from our city and here are the results! He was a great happy and relaxed camper!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l47lOIzqmp8


----------



## bura4




----------



## bura4




----------



## bura4




----------



## bura4

Now, that was 2 weeks ago. Encouraged by the nice performance Igor had during these mock trials I entered Igor for a formal obedience trial, Polish Cup judged by the most strict Polish judge. The before, during the training day we had to train im pouring rain and storm with thinders and lightnings and I was sooo angry I even came there!! Igor was not happy, stressed, he's not afraid of thunders, just all the stress and tiredness (3hrs drive) and it was our first trial outside of our city. Not a happy camper to be sure! Luckily, the next day after a good night's sleep he was in a much better mood and we did well. Actually wery well! We were 4th out of 16 dogs!! And the winner had only 2 more points than us! So I think we did very very well! And we got excellent so we passed to class 1 !!! Happy happy!!!

Here you can see us in action:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gXA2B_s47M


----------



## lily cd re

Awesome news. Congratulations and thanks for the great pictures, as always.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

A good job!!! And of course beautiful pictures too!


----------



## bura4

Thanks for congrats! Some new pfotos:

Remember you big white monster, you've gotta stay!! 




I'm waitiiiing... waaaiiiiiiitiing... waaaaaiting!!!


Yay, yay!!! Heeling!! I looove heeeling!!!



Did I mention how much i loooooove heeeling???




Look how brave I am on this wet awful grass!!!


Yup!! One nice jump there and one back!! 



What are you so excited about?? I am soo smart I had to make a great impression on the judge!


Booooring!! I know I got a lot of points for my favourite exercises what's all that talking about?? 


Like owner like the dog I'd say


----------



## bura4

Yay!!! We got the 4th place!! Yay!!!


----------



## Manxcat

Oh my goodness, what a fabulous boy Igor is!!! He's just gorgeous, and the photographs are awesome.

Well done on your results, and thank you for the pictures


----------



## lily cd re

That's so cool that you have a professional photographer taking action shots at an obedience trial. That is a rare treat here, mostly photographers are at agility trials for action shots. You both look great. Congratulations.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What a wonderful pictorial! Yup! One picture CAN say a thousand words!!!!!! It is so very easy to see the bond between you!


----------



## bura4

A quick update  We gave up entering obedience trials and basically enjoyed life together. With occasional shows and obedience seminars. I just cannot express how I love this crazy dog  













Oh, and I put him in a ponypoodle clip


----------



## bura4

And a few more 


















And a cool Igor's pedigree a friend made for me


----------



## bura4

One more - a comparison of my two dogs - the Malamute is no longer woth us, sadly...


----------



## Charmed

Love the attentive wrapped around your leg looks of adoration! It shows you devoted a lot of time to working with those two dogs. Sorry to hear of the Malamute's passing. Igor looks wonderful. Thanks your for sharing the photos.


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks for your beautiful photos. I always love seeing Igor.


----------



## ItzaClip

Hey is he in a shorter trim? I love Igor!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bura4

He is now. But quickly growing back to continental lion trim.


----------



## bura4

Igor the Xmas tree guardian


----------



## bura4

And a couple of pics from our latest mantrailing practice. 


1. sniffing the glove of the poor lost civilian  





2. in search of the poor lost man  








3. For what was lost, will now be found  




Doing things togetjer is sooo fun!!


----------



## bura4

And a few more from a show almost a year ago. Here - a junior handling competition. Igor is usually a good boy but if he senses anything resembling hesitataion in a handler... well... the monster surfaces :adore:


----------



## bura4

He may ba a monster at conformation shows, but he loooves his obedience shows. Especially when we don't compete :aetsch:


----------



## bura4

We spent the New Year's Day hanging out in the fields. Minus 10 Celsius but lovely sunshine!


----------



## Suddenly

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## bura4

A quick update - Igor is learning mantrailing :act-up:


----------



## lily cd re

As always Igor looks great and is doing some very cool things. I just signed Lily and Javelin up for a tracking workshop in April.


----------



## AngelAviary

He looks fantastic! And who wouldn't want to be found by that beautiful boy!


----------

